# Forum Performance - PLEASE CHECK IN!



## jeff (Jan 31, 2015)

Are you on planet Earth?  Then I'd like to hear from you!

What's your opinion on the performance of our site?


Where in the world are you?
Things seem snappy? Pages load quickly?
If you experience slowdowns, what time of day do they happen?
What type of connection are you on? Broadband? Dialup? Cellular? Satellite?
THANKS!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 31, 2015)

From the Cincinnati area of Ohio things are working great. I have broadband (Warner Cable). I am using a Mac Air and a HP desktop with windows 7 (I think).


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm in Florida.  Pages load quickly but I do not like closing out of every photo in the gallery  please put an arrow to advance to the next page  broadband connection


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 31, 2015)

I live in Robertsdale Alabama and I always seem to have good connection and speed. Even at work(Mobile, Al. ) I don't think I have ever had problems. Of course now that I have said that I probably won't be able to get on the site till after the Bash! Oh and I am on DSL.(Centurylink)


----------



## wyone (Jan 31, 2015)

In Littleton CO  Broadband with Comcast..   never had any issues..  works perfectly

knock on wood.


----------



## Leviblue (Jan 31, 2015)

Outside Raleigh, NC. No issues experienced in a while. Internet access through DSL using tablet and PC. IPhone access through Tapatalk.


----------



## TOF (Jan 31, 2015)

In Florida with broadband connection. Things are slow in the evenings. Sometimes I just leave the site all together because I cannot get anything to load. Sometimes its photos that do not load and other times the pages themselves do not load.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 31, 2015)

In Sacramento, Califronia

Sometime it is slow but then all the site are slow
Seems to be about the time people are getting to work in different time zones.
I have ATT Uversese,  braoadband at time it is ATT's fault
The site is fine right snappy and fast. but it is 1830 her and and people on the far coast are getting ready for bed.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2015)

1-25-15 At 11:15pm I was trying to post in the Classified and the site was so slow I though t it would time out.  THe pictures in the ad took forever to load.


----------



## Olsarge (Jan 31, 2015)

central Texas (north of Austin)  site loads fast and I am able to access all the forums.
Dennis


----------



## markgum (Jan 31, 2015)

Littleton, CO.  
Broadband with Comcast
never had any issues.
THANK YOU Jeff for the work you do in keeping this site moving.


----------



## Akula (Jan 31, 2015)

Was typing No Issues

Texas
Linux
Firefox
Adblock plus
Broadband

As soon as I hit reply, got the error.  That was a first on here


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ontario broadband and as mentioned in the other thread slow in the morning (5:00am to 7:00am EST) but good otherwise.


----------



## magpens (Jan 31, 2015)

I am on the Pacific coast of Canada.  Broadband.   I don't ever have any problem with this website being slow.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 31, 2015)

Here in Hampton, VA broadband (Cox Cable) on my tablet and desktop no major problems...sometimes a bit slow early morning 5 am or so and some late night after 11 pm. I also use my Samsung s3 with no real problems. This site loads much faster then others I visit.


----------



## mark james (Jan 31, 2015)

Very Local.  No problems current or past.


----------



## kingkeyman (Jan 31, 2015)

Akron OH Warner cable. Very fast. No Issues


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 31, 2015)

Bartlett, IL, USA, Planet Earth, runs good on my iPad1 with ForumRunner.


----------



## TLTHW (Jan 31, 2015)

Portland Oregon, broadband, site always loads fast for me.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 31, 2015)

Here in Eastern Canada, Nova Scotia, and I have great reception.    Darrell


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 31, 2015)

Houston, TX
U-verse
Firefox w/adblock

only issue I have regularly - pictures seem to take a while to load. Like - 10-15 seconds or more.

And as ladycop mentioned - it would be nice to have a "next" button on each photo so you can easily scroll to next photo.


----------



## Marnat3 (Jan 31, 2015)

St Paul MN
Broadband
Firefox
Pages load fine
No issues (other than spelling errors ( that might be me )


----------



## SteveG (Jan 31, 2015)

What's your opinion on the performance of our site?  Excellent
Where in the world are you?Kauai
Things seem snappy? Pages load quickly?Quick!
If you experience slowdowns, what time of day do they happen? NO Slow.
What type of connection are you on? Broadband? Dialup? Cellular? Satellite? Broadband

...And lovin' it all the time! :biggrin:


----------



## cal91666 (Jan 31, 2015)

1.  Richmond, VA
2.  No issues loading pages or accessing site
3.  N/A
4.  Broadband


----------



## Edgar (Jan 31, 2015)

Houston area - Comcast at work & Uverse at home.
Both work just fine with no performance issues.

I use a Mac Airbook.

Whenever I do have slowdowns, it's almost always a general browser/memory cache issue. I usually have 6-10 apps open at once, multiple documents in each and up to 40 or more browser windows & tabs. If things start slowing down, I start closing browser windows & tabs until performance improves & sometimes have to restart some apps as well -- Excel is a big problem in that regard. About once a month or so I might have to reboot the computer to clean things out enough. 

I can't say that I ever have any more issues with IAP than anything else.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeff, lately,the site runs beautifully during the day but after dinner, ....slow as molasses going uphill backwards in the wintertime. Slow to view different threads or load new posts...clicking on a show off your pens pic......sometimes I just put my iPad down and watch tv. Sometimes my iMac is slow too. Other sites load fine and quickly.
Northern Virginia, Verizon Fios, wireless router, Safari or Chrome...no difference.


Wish list: I would like to see a home button at the bottom of the thread so I don't have to scroll back to the top to click home again...every time.

Thanks for all you do and having such a great place for us old kids to hang out!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm 20 miles outside of Salt Lake City (excitement capitol of the world) 
I've never had any problems with the speed of this site, pages load very fast
I'm on Comcast cable.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Central Arkansas
On a PC
Fiber Optic network )
No problems.


----------



## wob50 (Jan 31, 2015)

Independence LA Charter cable. 66 Mbps pages load fast no slow downs, but my tablet, is a old one trying to get PC fixed  was on dads computer that was fast. Pages load almost as fast as typing them.


----------



## knowltoh (Jan 31, 2015)

All is well in central Florida.


----------



## JimB (Jan 31, 2015)

Rochester NY using DSL on laptop and iPad. I never have any problems on here.


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 31, 2015)

Chattanooga, TN;  site usually loads fast with no problems.  Broadband connection.   When it loads slowly, due tuneup on the Apple and it works fast.  Loading on the iPad is always slower, even with wifi.


----------



## mmyshrall (Jan 31, 2015)

Spokane, WA on a Comcast cable connection is working just fine and I have not seen any performance issues recently.


----------



## BSea (Jan 31, 2015)

Little Rock, Arkansas

Macbook Pro
Att Uverse
Chrome
Normally no problems, but sometimes pages load slowly.  But that's all sites, not just this one.  I suspect it's an ATT issue.


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Jan 31, 2015)

Great connection in SC with broadband...I do like Michelle's idea for the gallery.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 31, 2015)

jeff said:


> Are you on planet Earth?  Then I'd like to hear from you!
> 
> What's your opinion on the performance of our site?
> 
> ...


 See replies in blue


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm south of houston, I never have a problem


----------



## jsolie (Jan 31, 2015)

0. I have been on Earth every day of my life. :biggrin:
1. Murrieta in Southern California
2. Things seems snappy most of the time and page load time is fine.
3. I haven't noticed any slow downs on the site.  Slow downs on my part, no comment.
4. I have FIOS with a fairly decent download speed since my wife streams movies and I have two boys at home who play online games with friends.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 31, 2015)

Arizona here and no problems.  I think the trouble some are having is due to the amount of traffic in their areas i.e. their servers are bogged down


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 31, 2015)

1) Office - Racine WI
2) IAP loads at least quickly as other sites, often more quickly
3) Shutdowns and slowdowns do happen, but is internet wide when they do (Usually provider or local equipment related - see #4)
4) Wireless Broadband

1a) Home - Sturtevant WI (boonies)
2a) IAP generally loads quickly, the same or better than other sites
3a) Shutdowns are virtually non existent.
4a) AT & T Hotspot (Which Ed highly recommends -  as his son works there)

I have not noticed any page load issues specific to the IAP. (But can you do something about Facebook please?  ) 

And I do currently reside on planet Earth, but on occasion have been told that I am a space cadet. :alien:


----------



## Brh (Feb 1, 2015)

Bisbee, AZ, broadband connection. All working well.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm in Northern IL and have broadband(Comcast).  Site works fine for me, no problems.

Carl


----------



## tbroye (Feb 1, 2015)

tbroye said:


> In Sacramento, Califronia
> 
> Sometime it is slow but then all the site are slow
> Seems to be about the time people are getting to work in different time zones.
> ...



Wife wonders if I am or on Planet Earth.


----------



## TimS124 (Feb 1, 2015)

> What's your opinion on the performance of our site?
> Where in the world are you?
> Things seem snappy? Pages load quickly?
> If you experience slowdowns, what time of day do they happen?
> What type of connection are you on? Broadband? Dialup? Cellular? Satellite?



I'm in the heart of Silicon Valley on the Left Coast of the U.S.

Performance has always been fine for me.  I'm normally on late at night left-coast time so the majority of the other users are likely sound asleep.  I'm on right now earlier than normal and see 140 users (mostly guests) which I suspect is a light/reasonable load.

I'm using AT&T's semi-lame U-Verse with a download average speed of about 4.5 Mbps.  Comcast would be much faster, but then I'd have to be a Comcast customer. :biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey Jeff, you're just asking because you are worried that the overwhelming number of participants in the Trivia Contest might crash your system right?


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 1, 2015)

its workin down in the Falls!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 1, 2015)

UK, Wireless Broadband. Normally (above 95%) perfect. Can sometimes be a little slow or jerky around our busy local time 7pm ish. I'm sure any sluggishness is from our side, due to the time difference.


----------



## MillerTurnings (Feb 1, 2015)

Howell, Mi
Charter cable
no problems noticed as of yet
I am a night owl, and usually log on after 12:30am. The site is working fine so far.
Now at 4:50 am, checking on snowstorm coming......


----------



## robutacion (Feb 1, 2015)

South Australia, thinks seem to work fine here, home PC, broadband..!

One more vote to the pics "next" button...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 1, 2015)

Indianapolis, using ATT Uverse. Windows 8.1 No problems with the site.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 1, 2015)

Virginia, hughes net, ipad and desktop, no issues here.


----------



## larryc (Feb 1, 2015)

Atlanta, GA
U-verse
Never any problems on either my iMac or iPad.
Thanks again Jeff for what you do!


----------



## ALA (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm using broadband in South Central Va. and every thing works fine here. The only improvement, like others have mentioned, is to move from picture to picture without closing them. That would be great if it could be done. Thanks for a great sight and all the interest in keeping it that way!


----------



## oldstoker (Feb 1, 2015)

West Australia,everything fine over here. On broadband.
Ditto with Michelle's pics...

Cheers Joe


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm here in Florida got verizon fios high speed...Don't have any problems at all...
I like the site format so much I wish other forums (Auto/camping..not pens) I visit where set up like this...there vBullentin...But set up a little different...


In my opinion this is the best set up forum...


GOOD JOB
.


----------



## Magicbob (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm in Akron, Ohio
DSL connection
No problems or complaints


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 1, 2015)

Down here in the great state of Texas IAP works great, now if only IAP would take over Facebook and fix their problems.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 1, 2015)

Richmond VA
Verizon FIOS
Firefox on PC, IPad, IPhone
Mostly fast - occasionally little slow but not annoyingly


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm in Murray Bridge Australia, everything works great, on Broadband, and I run Windows 8. No complaints at all, excellent work by the moderators, Thanks Guys.


----------



## lwalper (Feb 1, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Jeff, lately,the site runs beautifully during the day but after dinner, ....slow as molasses going uphill backwards in the wintertime. Slow to view different threads or load new posts...clicking on a show off your pens pic.  Other sites load fine and quickly.
> 
> Thanks for all you do and having such a great place for us old kids to hang out!



Same here in middle Tennessee. In general, this forum is _very_ good -- and actually a lot better than some forums. I think some of that has to do with the amount of extraneous ad images that load. Some forums load 100 pics, little vid and etc along the sides. You know that's gotta take bandwidth.

1.6Mb DSL here. Not the fastest in the industry, but generally works pretty well.
Google Chrome on PC


----------



## Harley2001 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dublin Ohio broadband everything has been good


----------



## jaygeedubya (Feb 1, 2015)

Windsor, Ontario, broadband, never had any issues,always pretty fast....


----------



## greggas (Feb 1, 2015)

-In Boston

-Site performs excellent with occasional " cannot access this page" ( similar to what Workingforwood posted about a couple days ago) that seem to go away after a few hours

-Broadband connection


----------



## TonyL (Feb 1, 2015)

Excellent on all three ISPs; all laptops and mobile devices. I do run into a loading issue using Chrome about 5% of the time. Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 1, 2015)

jeff said:


> Are you on planet Earth?  Then I'd like to hear from you!
> 
> What's your opinion on the performance of our site?
> 
> ...



1. East Tennessee - right up against the mountains
2. Everything works great, just as I expect it to.
3. No problems with the forum... 
4. On DSL with phone company... using a Dell desktop that's over 10 years old.. still using XP operating system and Mozilla Firefox for search engine.


----------



## NittanyLion (Feb 1, 2015)

Central PA and stuck with clunky Sattelite Internet as my only option. I use a Mac Pro, IPAd, and IPhone.  This site loads faster than most and I have not experienced any of the problems recently reported.  Performance is excellent.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 1, 2015)

Central Alabama on Broadband works just fine


----------



## asyler (Feb 1, 2015)

bryant , ar  on comcast, i've not had problems with access or load speed


----------



## Seer (Feb 1, 2015)

Phoenix az no issues here using Cox for now waiting for google fiber


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 1, 2015)

Huntington, WV~all works quick and easy~ using broadband


----------



## Kendallqn (Feb 1, 2015)

Phoenix az. Everything works great for me. Cox Internet


----------



## designer (Feb 1, 2015)

North of Detroit.  Comcast 50Mib d/l that checks to be 52 to 56 on speed tests consistently.  Dual Xeon processor HP workstation with dual GPU.  The only time it is slow to load is when Comcast has a problem and everything is slow to load.  I do have to clear my online cache if things slow down.  Firefox 35.0.1 set to a gig of cache.  Clear it and everything is fine again...slaps forehead...  No complaints on my end.

I know it is a ton of work, but the addition a a "Next" arrow would be nice eventually.  How much time and the cost is more than most realize I think.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Feb 1, 2015)

Where in the world are you? sterling, va
Things seem snappy? Pages load quickly? Not in the evenings- reminds me of dial up days
If you experience slowdowns, what time of day do they happen? Evenings after dinner time is when we see it begin.
What type of connection are you on? Broadband? Dialup? Cellular? Satellite? Verizon fios using iMac, iPad, MacBook Air


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 1, 2015)

Milford DE, Comcast Xfinity Broadband via Google Chrome...hook-up is sometimes slow (probably because I'm using google)  but movement within the site is usually fast.


----------



## scottsheapens (Feb 1, 2015)

Lexington, SC.  DSL through Time Warner.  This site is fantastic. No technical issues, pages load fast.  Appreciate all that you do to run such a fantastic site and service.  Thanks

Jim


----------



## Jeff turns (Feb 1, 2015)

I am in Michigan with Comcast and everything is super here. Thanks for the work you apply to make things the best


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 1, 2015)

1.Grosse Pointe Park, Michigan (A Suburb of Detroit)
2. pages Load reasonably quickly.
Some problems with trying to go to the second or third (or?) page and getting a "forbidden" message.  Same thing sometimes happens when replying to a message.  Also sometimes when I try to access this page (penturners.org) I get an "Apache Test Page powered by CentOS" page rather than the desired Penturners page. Somewhat aggravating.
3.  Time of day (or night) doesn't seem to matter
4. DSL (AT&T)


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 1, 2015)

Space coast Florida, ZERO issues with the IAP site using a 4G wireless broadband connection.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 1, 2015)

In NH and have Comcast and traffic has been fast.


----------



## jaeger (Feb 1, 2015)

Sioux Falls SD 
Broadband connection with wireless router
Fast loading 99% of the time
1% Issue is probably when I'm getting to far away from the router and my phone is trying to switch to cellular.

Thanks for all you do!
Mug order and T shirt order coming 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## southernclay (Feb 1, 2015)

Dawsonville, GA
Windstream
Things work well on the site. When using the forum runner app it closes a lot of times when clicking on a link. Assume this is a forum runner issue though.


----------



## rossvh (Feb 1, 2015)

Edmond OK  and it works fine.


----------



## RichB (Feb 1, 2015)

No problem here with DSL.


----------



## Donovan (Feb 1, 2015)

I am in Johannesburg South Africa but working in Senegal West Africa and have no problem at both places

Donovan


----------



## pesto126 (Feb 1, 2015)

Eastern MA - things are very fast.. FIOS connection 50MB down!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 1, 2015)

Sequim, WA. No problems here, broadband and Mac products.


----------



## strifilo (Feb 1, 2015)

League City, Texas  Use DSL here with no problems

Steve


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 1, 2015)

Weird, but some pages just got real slow loading..
Verizon wireless, Windows 8, Firefox
Richmond VA


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunny Central Minnesota here...... The Land of a Ten Thousand Beaches.

Century Link DSL
Most of the time it works just fine.
However, there are those evenings in Feb when everything seems to slow down a bit.

Very Happy here to belong to the IAP. 
Thank you Jeff & Scott   :biggrin:


----------



## MikeG (Feb 1, 2015)

Fort Wayne, Indiana. Comcast broadband. Everything works very well 24/7.


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 1, 2015)

Texas, using broadband everything seems to working fine here. Thursday evening I noticed it was taking a while for pages to load but I checked back around midnight an it had gotten back to normal and has been fine since.

Wayne


----------



## papaturner (Feb 1, 2015)

Now ya`ll know all is sweet down in Georgia.:biggrin:
Oh I almost for got yep we are on planet earth, actually the best part and I have DSL with Att.


----------



## Rink (Feb 1, 2015)

Northwest Arkansas, cellular connection, all good.  I like the organization of the site, and the posts and pics load quickly.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 1, 2015)

from XR20576:

ไซต์ปากกาจะทำงานดี ผมเป็น สมาชิกและให้ทุกคนที่ผมเจอคือใครเกี่ยวข้องกับงานฝีมือ ขอบคุณ


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Feb 1, 2015)

Central Kentucky, USA, set up with commercial rural wireless LAN and minimum broadband but every thing from/to IAP is great, no issues.

+1 on a "Next" pic button like is on Saw-Mill-Creek's V-Bulletin forums.


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 1, 2015)

I usually get great, fast and responsive speed from the forum here in MA on Broadband Cable Internt, but for some reason just after tonight's little football game things have REALLY slowed down!!!!!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Feb 1, 2015)

Kalispell, MT 02/01/2015 right after the SuperDisappointment. DSL @ 21.21 Mbps. No problem loading loading forum pages

mtgrizzly52
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## yort81 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Where in the world are you?
*Marysville Washington (about 30 min North of Seattle)


*Things seem snappy? Pages load quickly?
*YES!!  Both on Mac 27 Inch and 3 iPads and 2 phones


*If you experience slowdowns, what time of day do they happen?
*None


*What type of connection are you on? Broadband? Dialup? Cellular? Satellite?
*Broadband @ home (comcast)
On the phone (AT&T)
and in most Wifi hot spots


----------



## Timbo (Feb 1, 2015)

1.Where in the world are you?  North Wales, PA

2.Things seem snappy? Pages load quickly?  All the time.

3.If you experience slowdowns, what time of day do they happen? Never happens

4.What type of connection are you on? Broadband? Dialup? Cellular? Satellite? Broadband


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2015)

OK, thanks all for the reports!

I have been monitoring server performance for 3 days trying to determine whether what John T. was experiencing was related to a server problem.  

I have run performance monitoring tools from various points around the globe, and watched page render times. Nothing indicates to me that there is a server problem causing any general slowdown. I definitely don't dispute that John and possibly others are experiencing issues, even perhaps just with this site, but they are likely related to routing issues between the individual ISP and our server.


----------



## hcpens (Feb 3, 2015)

What's your opinion on the performance of our site? Great would not be happy to loose access.
Where in the world are you? In San Antonio, TX
Things seem snappy? Pages load quickly? 98% of the time,YES.
If you experience slowdowns, what time of day do they happen? 1300 to 2000 hrs local cable issues.
What type of connection are you on? Broadband? Dialup? Cellular? Satellite?Cable TW


----------



## keithbyrd (Feb 3, 2015)

Michigan - Comcast - no problems - sometimes slow in early evening but no problem


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Feb 3, 2015)

jeff said:


> Are you on planet Earth?  Then I'd like to hear from you!
> 
> What's your opinion on the performance of our site?
> 
> ...



1. Reporting in from Orange County, California.
2. Things are SNAPPY! 
3. Not noticing any slowness
4. Always broadband.

And as always - this site rocks!


----------



## lorbay (Feb 3, 2015)

jeff said:


> Are you on planet Earth?  Then I'd like to hear from you!
> 
> What's your opinion on the performance of our site?
> 
> ...


BC Canada
Snappy
Supper time at times
Broadband, Telus.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2015)

jeff said:


> OK, thanks all for the reports!
> 
> I have been monitoring server performance for 3 days trying to determine whether what John T. was experiencing was related to a server problem.
> 
> I have run performance monitoring tools from various points around the globe, and watched page render times. Nothing indicates to me that there is a server problem causing any general slowdown. I definitely don't dispute that John and possibly others are experiencing issues, even perhaps just with this site, but they are likely related to routing issues between the individual ISP and our server.



Jeff

Once again thanks for taking a look at this. It must be a router problem as you say. Anytime after 5:00 i basically can not get on the site. In the morning things are pretty much smooth sailing. As I said it has started to happen about 3 weeks ago now and has continued. never had an issue to this site. Maybe because i have visited more often the past few months I have now noticed it. Maybe it is a weather related problem because of all the cold and nasty weather we have been having. Maybe more people are using the system due to weather and staying indoors more. Well whatever it is I will deal with it and again thanks.


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 3, 2015)

1. North Central Utah (South of Salt Lake), 
2. Snappy to a tee 
3. There is a slight lag in the evening, 5:00pm to 'bout 7:00pm MDT
4. High speed Broadband

Suggestions: It would be nice to be able to arrow through multiple pics that members post in the forums rather than having to close one out and then open another.

Also, it seems to take a long time to upload pics to be posted within the forum. Of course, that could be user error or just too big of files:redface:

...just my .02¢


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 3, 2015)

Located in the mitten, north of Ohio. Always seems to be fast other than when most sites are acting up from denial of service from either bad guys, hackers, Chinese or the neighborhood kiddies having fun.  There have been problems on a couple other forums, mostly denial of service attacks. Could be in his neighbor node, or his IP's server or on a trunk Gives one a head ache thinking about it:clown:


----------



## RichSubers (Feb 4, 2015)

Southern New Jersey, Verizon FIOS fiber connection at 75/75, fast.
After 7:00PM I basically can not get on the site. Started a week or two ago, started loading pages slowly & now freezes after header part of the page appears. In the beginning I could reload page a few time & be okay.  Now in the last few days nothing works. Other web sites load fine. . It started around 7:30 last night & still not loading when I went to bed at 12:00


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 4, 2015)

RichSubers said:


> Southern New Jersey, Verizon FIOS fiber connection at 75/75, fast.
> After 7:00PM I basically can not get on the site. Started a week or two ago, started loading pages slowly & now freezes after header part of the page appears. In the beginning I could reload page a few time & be okay.  Now in the last few days nothing works. Other web sites load fine. . It started around 7:30 last night & still not loading when I went to bed at 12:00





See it is not only me. I am not crazy. I am not crazy. I am not crazy!!!! Well maybe a little
We are going to have to move IAP headquarters. :biggrin:


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 4, 2015)

What's your opinion on the performance of our site?


Where in the world are you? Ontario Canada, near Toronto
Things seem snappy? Pages load quickly? Snappy, always
If you experience slowdowns, what time of day do they happen? None
What type of connection are you on? Broadband? Dialup? Cellular? Satellite? DSL, whatever that is!!


----------



## ttpenman (Feb 4, 2015)

Far northern Wisconsin
Speed is fine
CenturyLink is provider

Keep up the GREAT work.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Sataro (Feb 4, 2015)

Corsicana, TX-broadband network at work during midday 
Cellular service at home. 
No issues here. Always seem fast...


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 4, 2015)

Southern North Carolina (Charlotte)

Pages open quickly, no slowdowns, broadband, TWC sucks.  All's right with the world.


----------



## Parshooter11 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm in Milwaukee, WI...Time Warner cable...everything loads just great with no problems! Use a desktop PC and my iPad via a router...no problems either way.
I do agree with Ladycop322 on the pictures...good idea!!
Thanks for asking, Jeff!


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 4, 2015)

RichSubers said:


> Southern New Jersey, Verizon FIOS fiber connection at 75/75, fast.
> After 7:00PM I basically can not get on the site. Started a week or two ago, started loading pages slowly & now freezes after header part of the page appears. In the beginning I could reload page a few time & be okay.  Now in the last few days nothing works. Other web sites load fine. . It started around 7:30 last night & still not loading when I went to bed at 12:00



Yup! We must be on the same fiber strand! Exactly the same here. Cannot even enlarge a thumbnail in the evening. In the morning, even now at 1:30, it is so fast, you would think they lubed the fiber cable with some of that stuff you see advertised on TV!


----------



## Fordwakeman (Feb 4, 2015)

Oregon

Always seems to work for me

Comcast Broadband.

Forum Runner on Android phone and tablet.


----------



## RichSubers (Feb 4, 2015)

Yup! We must be on the same fiber strand! Exactly the same here. Cannot even enlarge a thumbnail in the evening. In the morning, even now at 1:30, it is so fast, you would think they lubed the fiber cable with some of that stuff you see advertised on TV!
__________________
Charlie W.

Everything good tonight. Verizon must of heard us complaining,
It's nice to know they care!!


----------

